# 8-4-18. Good times in Goodrich



## alleyyooper (Aug 9, 2018)

Was a beautiful day for a car show as long as you had shade and were a early arriver and got a prime parking spot.
They the committe has already relized they have out grown the show area and next year make more parking and grass parking for show cars.

We arrived early and were the first to park along the creek and eastern tree line. this one of our neighbours with a beautiful 41 Buick Special with a straight 8. He has owned it for many decades as he bought it when he got out of college.








A rare Kasier Darrin less than 500 were built, fiberglass body based on a Henry J frame. the doors were on tracks and slid into the fenders.






Kasier Henry J, they were also sold thru Sears and Roebuc as a Allstate with a few changes.






Beautiful Bubble top Impalla.






I am glad the owner likes the paint job of this PU. I heard a lot of retching as I was waiting for the people to clear and taking the picture.






this late arriver had to park on the street. the guard rail provented the setting up of any chairs. He soon left after looking at a few of the cars/trucks there.






A nice T bird if you like the non 2 seaters.






Early Ford Van.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 9, 2018)

A early Ford Model T.





A late VW bug, I was trying to talk to the owner (colorful shirt) about it but kept getting interrupped by thr Goat owner next door. I guess the VW guy had been getting all the attention while people just walked by the GTO.
1967 I think the fellow said.






Another T Bird after they became boats (land yachats) i found the oil filter looking device on the air cleaner interesting.









One of only two rat rods I saw there, usually more.






I liked this Charger but liked the placque in the rear best.








 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 9, 2018)

Back in the days when a team raced at NASCAR the factory had to build and sell 500 cars to the public sort of repulcia racers. This is a Mercury Clycone version.
The real race cars that came down the line had a bunch of delete stuff. no seam seal, no under coating, no seat belts, heater or ac units and more.



[/url



Beep Beep road runner a beaut.






Dodge Swinger. A Swinger WOHO.






Another late arriver, part of the Saturday car show problems. Many people have to work at least a half day Saturday. Also left early.
A two seater T Bird.






Early Dodge Daytona.








Nice Packard Clipper.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 9, 2018)

this next bunch got to park on concrete where school buses are normally parked. No shade and cars praked back to back so made it hard to put up a shade canopy.

Pontiac LeMans.






AMC Hornet SC 390.





AMC AMX.






OK I forgot what this one is. I think a Dodge but the hood orntment is not right. Fender emblen says Daytona.






Streed rod sudan. Strange taste in paint. No fan of red on cars and trucks here.






Pontiac Cheiftain.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 9, 2018)

I call these itty bitty cars messing with the owners. A Buick is 225 inches long and is namesd for being so long. It is as plush as our LeSabre.









Buick LeSabre, It was our neighbour last fall at a show and was for sale. I didn't see the owner to see if it had a new owner. It has air ride can raise and lower with a push of a switch.






Old ford stake truck, bet he doesn't haul fire wood with it.





Like the flames on this street rod.






Oldsmobile rag top.






Old's Cutless.






A nice street rod.






IH with window AC unit.







 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 10, 2018)

A nice Buick Special. Yes there were a few pieces of Military stuff there.






Chevey Malibu.







Challenger.






Beautiful Chevy II , been seeing this one a lot of late.






55 Chevy.







Plymouth GTX.







Camaro's.









Our Buick in the shade.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 10, 2018)

Fordadyke PU.






Best in show GMC truck.






GM 3100 truck. Sure is a lot of those around.






Ford F 1, At least one at every show it seems.





Nice Ford.






Early Ford V8 pick up.






Early Ford coupe.






55 Chevy powered by a LS2.






 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 10, 2018)

Some Altered class drag rail.






Mighty Fine 49 Mercury.






Ford Fairlane drag car.






Another red bubble top.






Street rod Sudan.






GTO.






Plymouth 340.






Black GTO.






50's Chevy.






40's Rag top.






Street rods with flames.









40's Sudan for sale.






Have some pictures of the milatary stuff if ya'll want to see them?


 Al


----------

